# familiar with Canadian laws and abuse?



## me2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I need out. I'm being treated for PTSD from emotional trauma (years of severe passive aggressive behaviors toward me and our son). He's getting help, but it's so slow and he can't see the dr's enough with his schedule lately... he's backsliding.

I have been patient. We're military, so we've moved around a lot... so guess what? My support is all 1000km away. And I heard provincial law would consider it kidnapping if he doesn't agree to let me take the kids when I leave. Is this right? Can an abuser (not leaving bruises, it's all emotional trauma on me, and neglect of the kids in the past) keep me from going to a safe place with my 2 kids while I do my PTSD treatment? He acts like he doesn't want them right up until I want to leave... then he pulls us all back. It's so not fair.

He is working to change, but I don't think it's possible, he's so damaged... and he's not bringing up the possibility that the real abuse against him was from his "infallible" parents. 

I can't speak to a lawyer just yet... any comments?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It's not kidnapping if he give you talk to him about taking the kids first. Maybe for a limited stay while you get some help?

Talk to some of the people from the Ottawa Divorce .com Forums - Powered by vBulletin. It's not just Ontario... They have people from all over Canada. 

You really should talk to a lawyer about your rights and responsibilities, though. Why can't you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## me2 (Apr 24, 2013)

The verbalization of anything coherent is next to impossible until I get some things under control again... the PTSD treatments are ripping me apart. Things that I buried are being relived at therapy. But I have another session and Dr app for meds coming up. I will find a lawyer before Nov, though.

Thanks for the site info 

I mentioned separation a few weeks ago, and he intended me to leave without the kids... they are his so he wants them. That's it, they are like possessions to him.


----------

